# Gold Summit Pen



## Dan.S.314 (Sep 3, 2012)

I turned this pen from some curly maple that Joe (shadetree) sent me, along with 17 other nice pen blanks. Thanks Joe!

[attachment=10063]

[attachment=10064]


----------



## BarbS (Sep 3, 2012)

Dan.S.314 said:


> I turned this pen from some curly maple that Joe (shadetree) sent me, along with 17 other nice pen blanks. Thanks Joe!



That's a great pen; I like your 'finger grip bulge' near the tip end. Very attractive wood and pen.


----------



## JimH (Sep 3, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Dan.S.314 said:
> 
> 
> > I turned this pen from some curly maple that Joe (shadetree) sent me, along with 17 other nice pen blanks. Thanks Joe!
> ...



I really like the curly maple.nice job!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice job Dan !
Scott


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sure do like seeing the blanks I make come to life! And this one certainly came to life!! Nice Dan, keep up the good work!


----------



## McBryde (Oct 9, 2012)

Not bad for being new to the craft.
Job well done!


----------

